# you must be over 16...



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

I was just wondering if there is any way around the " you must be over 16 to ride alone" insurence policy thing...

I specifically went ot this stables becuase it's closer so i could ride more often, so you can imagine how disappointed i was to hear that i cannot ride alone unless i'm 16.

I'm 15 now, and i'm just wondering if you can get around this with a " i promis not to sue you...." contract, or something of that nature?


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

What I know on the matter is you are not allowed to ride alone on the road if you are under the age of 16. Unless you have your BHS Riding and Road Safety qualification.
You can ride alone any age on private land but at an equestrian centre you have to be 16+ as they will be responsible if anything happens to you.
(UK law)


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I am guessing is a requirement of the barn's insurance and no, there is no way around it.

This is not an uncommon rule. I am actually shocked it is only 16.

Can you talk to the BO to find out their schedule or the schedule of the stall cleaner and maybe they will allow you to ride while they are there.


----------



## leonalee (Jul 1, 2010)

Regardless of whether or not it is a requirement of their insurance policy, it is the barn owner's rule and you need to respect it and respect the barn owner. If you can discuss this tactfully and maturely with the owner, then it wouldn't hurt to do so (like alwaysbehind said). You are accomplishing nothing by asking this question in a chat forum because the bottom line is that it is the decision of the barn owner and if you are rude to him/her and come back with a "I know I can..." because the chat-forum people "told you so", you can bet the answer will be no, regardless of insurance.

Additionally, I am am very surprised it is 16, as well, because you can not legally sign a contract and have it be binding until you are 18: the law doesn't consider you capable of making binding decision like that.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

leonalee said:


> Even if it is not a requirement of their insurance policy, it is the barn owner's rule and you need to respect it and respect the barn owner. If you can discuss this tactfully and maturely with the owner, then it wouldn't hurt to do so. You are accomplishing nothing by asking this question in a chat forum because the bottom line is that it is the decision of the barn owner and if you are rude to him/her and come back with a "I know I can..." because the chat-forum people "told you so", you can bet the answer will be no, regardless of insurance.


Thank you! As a BO - it is so frustrating to have folks think our rules are purely for our whims.

We figure at 16 the person is able to drive themselves - thus we set the rule for 16.


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

I am surprised you would want to ride alone to be honest. I would never ride 100% completely alone on the property for the simple sake of "worst case scenario". I'm lucky in that typically there is someone always out and about at the barn, but if there wasn't - that would be it for me. I am sure there are others that differ in opinion, but none the less. I too am surprised that the age limit in this discussion is 16 and not 18. 

Good luck and be safe!


----------



## xoHorseCrazy12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Like everyone else said, talk to the BO. I'm 16 and I know for a fact that I'd never want to ride alone. I'd want SOMEONE around...JUST in case. When we boarded, there was no rule mentioned about that. The only rule was..."children under 18 must wear a helmet at ALL times"...That was the only rule I know of at our barn for age limits. But, try talking to your BO and see if they can set it so as long as SOMEONE is around, you can ride.  Good luck, be safe, and always remember: the HELMET.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm 17 and I don't ride alone. I do work with the horses by my self from the ground, but even then I tell my parents when I will be back and if I am even a minute late with no explination; they will call the ambulance and drive like Steve Mqueen to get out to the barn. AND the property has a trailer park behind it and a house right across the driveway. They aren't the greatest people there, but I am sure if they saw a girl lying in the middle of the pasture with blood spewing from her head they would at least call 911. And a major road is in front of the barn with cars always driving past. To top it off, my instructor or one of his friends will come out twice a day to feed and check on the horses. And probably 2-4 days out of the week, one of his friends/relatives will stop by the barn in the middle of the day. 

I think with all that going on, I am sure to be found if I am knocked unconsious and can't call/yell for help. On that same token, I would NEVER ride somebody elses horse while I am the only one present on the property. Never. I know I don't need to be hovered over like a hawk, but I at least want somebody riding with me, or coming out to check on me every little bit.


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

Well, when I was little I was 'brought up' in the horse world by a brilliant and brave trainer, but she was not as careful as she should have been with things at times, so by the time I was 12-13 I was riding miles into the woods on my own, on some very young horses. 2-3 year olds that were not all put together yet. I believe her rule was a child had to be over 7 to be alone at the barn. She did however heavily enforce a helmet rule on us. Even to just sit on the horse. And the really little ones I believe wore one at any time around the horses.

Anyway...after things progressed, and after contemplating several times I was tossed and lucky people were around...I decided it was NOT safe to ride alone. You can never say what will happen. The horse doesn't even have to fly off the handle and throw you, they could slip and fall and crush you for all you know. Someone is always around checking in on me when I ride, and I am 19.

So I never, ever ride without someone around. And I would advise you not to...please respect the rules of the barn! They made them with the safety of their clients in mind, you know.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

Just tell the barn owner you're already 16...or find someone to ride with. It's actually unsafe to ride alone at any age.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

ErikaLynn said:


> Just tell the barn owner you're already 16.


Seriously? You think she should LIE to get what she wants? How is that right in _any_ corner of the universe?

OP, you're 15 y/o. Your barn has a rule stating that anyone under 16 y/o will not be permitted to ride out alone. Either deal with it, or find another barn that's stupid enough to let youngsters go out by themselves.

God forbid you don't get what you want, just because someone is concerned for your safety and their liability. Those big meanie doodie heads!


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> Seriously? You think she should LIE to get what she wants? How is that right in _any_ corner of the universe?



whoa...chill..I wasnt being serious. If you read what else I wrote it clearly states that it is unsafe to ride at any age.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

I meant ride alone


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

ErikaLynn said:


> *Just tell the barn owner you're already 16*...or find someone to ride with. It's actually unsafe to ride alone at any age.


Lie?

And then when something happens - the whole facility is gone thanks to the parents insurance companies attorney.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

Sorry, I was only kidding about lying.


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

ErikaLynn said:


> Just tell the barn owner you're already 16...or find someone to ride with. It's actually unsafe to ride alone at any age.


Oh that's a huge no-no right there. She and her parents could get into some serious trouble for lying about her age like that. It's best to be honest, because they have their rules _for a reason_. A good one at that.

But I agree, it's never safe to ride alone at any age - which is why I can't understand why you are encouraging her to lie to her B/O to get around the rule in the very same post.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

DressageIsToDance said:


> Oh that's a huge no-no right there. She and her parents could get into some serious trouble for lying about her age like that. It's best to be honest, because they have their rules _for a reason_. A good one at that.
> 
> But I agree, it's never safe to ride alone at any age - which is why I can't understand why you are encouraging her to lie to her B/O to get around the rule in the very same post.



I wasn't being serious...I thought people would get that since i said it in the same post. Guess not. Oh well.

BTW it's no fun to ride alone anyway. You'll make friends at your barn that you can probably ride with. I don't see you not being able to ride alone a big deal.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

ErikaLynn said:


> Just tell the barn owner you're already 16...or find someone to ride with. It's actually unsafe to ride alone at any age.


Please don't lie to the BO. So if they do believe you, what happens when he/she finds out you lied to him/her? I have been thankful to have skeptical people as instructors who only let me work with the horses alone after they were MORE than sure I was a responsible adolescent with more than competent skill to handle a horse. I don't know about the BO, but if I had a kid who wasn't mature enough to admit their real age to me in the first place, I wouldn't let them be alone around my horses period. It wouldn't matter if they were 12 or 17. Lying is not an acceptable behavior when working around 1200 pounds of sheer power that could seroiusly injure you or even KILL you.

And besides,OP, you are 15. I think you can wait a few months.

ErikaLynn, I realize you were kidding; but I want to stress to the OP she shouldn't lie if she takes what you wrote as a seroius option.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I've had to ride alone since I was 14 because I own my own barn and I am often the only one home when I ride.

However, when I came to Kentucky, my barn had a rule that you couldn't ride alone until you were 18.


----------

